# How to pant over chrome Plastic?



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Has anyone figured out a good way to paint over the plastic chrome parts, such as the donut? I was thinking about changing the chrome to Gold. I got negative reaction from a local body shop. They think it will not stick for mare than a year. Has anyone done this with good results?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Didn't Altimat black out his chrome plastic parts?



> Mask off the four door strips first (Did all with doors in open position). I used 3/4" 3M. Add a 18" paper border. Scuff the trim with a red 3M Scotch-Brite pad. I scuffed the edges of the little end caps as well. Wipe down with alcohol or wax & grease remover, and spray with "Sem" trim black-out in a spray can (takes 4-5 coats for coverage). Everything is available at a body shop supply store. Repeat the process on the roofrail trim when the doors are done, or do it all at once. I painted the little edge of each of the end caps also because they were black anyway and too hard to mask off.


http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30001

The same process should work for your idea.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Didn't Altimat black out his chrome plastic parts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That "3M Scotch-Brite pad" is what I was looking for... Thanks.
I had 1500 grit paper, but didn't use it yet.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

try using a solvant of thinner on it, i remember when i use to put model cars together the solvant glue use to take the chrome finish off the parts, either that or sand it real good, prime then paint it.


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

My paint stuck great to the window trim but not to the grille hamburger. Had to repaint that with every other car wash!


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

My local body shop wants to experiment on some plastics chrome pieces. I'll be taking them in today. If this works, any chrome piece could be color changed or gold plated. I anyone is interested I'll post the results and process.


----------

